# Solved: Ipconfig media disconnected...another one



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys, this is another ipconfig media disconnected post. You won't believe me but i did go through at least 6 or 7 posts about this problem and i was not able to find a solution.

I'll try to do the best i can to tell you about my situation, but english is not my first language and computers science and programming are not my areas of expertise.

So, i live in a dorm. The internet on the rooms is by ethernet cable only. There is a little jack in the wall, in which i plug my cable, and then to the computer. I would simply plug the ethernet cable into my laptop (hp dv3, windows vista 64 bit) and i would be able to surf the web. This stopped working yesterday at 1700 hours. As of that moment, i have not been able to go on the internet.

As you're probably thinking right now, yes, i am able to connect to wireless networks. So, today i began looking for solutions and i will list them as clearly as i can, to try to answer future questions.

1) It is only my problem, i have a roomate and the internet on his comp is just fine. This brings me to the next point.

2) I did swap the cables and the jacks, nothing worked. However, i think my cable did not work on his (i will try that later as i dont recall actually trying it).

3) I did this: disable wireless network, reboot, try wired. That did not work either.

4) Then, i was told about dynamic ip and static ip, i don't know how to go about that so i did the ip config command, which showed me the media disconnected jazz.

And so, while searching for that i found this website, and tried the solutions here posted (however most were about not connecting to wireless).

So i did the winsock, ipv4, ipv6 refresh and it didn't work. Here is the ipconfig/all list:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Gustavo Bruzual>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GustavoBruzu-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ist.utl.pt
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-56-0B-C4-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/8103E Family PCI-E Fast
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-5A-A2-C1-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f57f:5b9b:66cb:bbc6%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.187.198(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.ist.utl.pt
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{22AAB0C4-CB6B-4ABC-906D-D786E833A4B2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I also saw this test you perform after doing the ipconfig/all after refreshing the winsock, ipv4 and ipv6. But i am not in my room now, i dont know if i will be able to come back, so i will be posting that tomorrow.

Many thanks,
GB


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

So, i did the tests that i saw posted in another thread.

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.


*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

I did the ipconfig/all again.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GustavoBruzu-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ist.utl.pt
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-56-0B-C4-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/8103E Family PCI-E Fast
Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-5A-A2-C1-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f57f:5b9b:66cb:bbc6%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.187.198(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.ist.utl.pt
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{22AAB0C4-CB6B-4ABC-906D-D786E833A
4B2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

--------

Well, I suppose that the ip address of my computer is: 169.254.187.198(Preferred), so ill use that.

Ping 169.254.187.198(Preferred)

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 169.254.187.198

Pinging 169.254.187.198 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 169.254.187.198: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.187.198: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.187.198: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.187.198: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 169.254.187.198:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>

-----------

Default gateway 0.0.0.0

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 0.0.0.0

Pinging 0.0.0.0 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1214.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1214.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1214.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1214.

Ping statistics for 0.0.0.0:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

------------

DNS servers fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

C:\Windows\system32>Ping fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

Pinging fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
---------------

C:\Windows\system32>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 169.254.187.198: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 169.254.187.198: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 169.254.187.198: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 169.254.187.198: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>

------

C:\Windows\system32>Ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Windows\system32>

Done,
GB


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What do you mean by "refreshing" the Winsock, IPv4, and IPV6?

169.254.187.198 is your network card.


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

I meant reset, sorry:

For Vista, Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog

and the commands for ipv4 and ipv6
*


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. That's what I was wondering. I can at least keep this thread alive until a networking person comes along.

Have you scanned for malware? The most common cause of lost connections around here recently has been malware blocking connections so they can't be cleaned.

And what about services? Are the networking services running and have any services been disabled? Have you tried removing the current connection and creating a new one in the connections folder?

Anything else wrong with the machine that might be diagnostic?


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

I will try it, right now i only have Avast!, but thats antivirus? Any malware software recommendations?

I did restore the system to a point where it was working, that didnt work. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The last 2 machines I cleaned that had lost connections (and got them back), I used Spybot S&D. Malware can block its installation, but the maker has wisely included backup files with random names and file endings to elude malware attack.

What I usually do is to install Spybot onto another machine. Update it with the latest definitions. And then copy the entire folder from Program Files onto a USB thumb drive. Insert the thumb drive on the target machine, open the folder, and start the program from there using the sdmain.exe executable.

It starts the wizard as though this were a new installation. Just keep clicking "Next" through all that and then start the scan.

If it will run that way, you might want to copy the folder to your desktop before running it since stubborn malware will be removed on the next boot and it does not start properly after booting if on USB. Being in Safe Mode also increases the number of items it can remove without rebooting.

After cleaning, and especially if it found some threats, try those command lines again for resetting the TCP stack and Winsock.

Avast is a good program, but even the best can be incapacitated by some invaders. TrendMicro's online HouseCall is a good, online scan to try if you get connected.

If none of this helps, go to the Malware forum for help. Of course, an infection may not be the problem, but they can check your system and tell you for sure as well as help clean up.

---------------------------------------------------

As far as malware protection for the future, it is probably a good idea to scan with more than one since they often have differing databases of bad guys. You'll find recommendations for that in Malware as well. Too many running in "real-time" may be as bad as none since they can interfere with one another, but a scan from time to time with others is a good idea.

Spybot is not the most highly recommended, but I still find it useful, and it installs no drivers so it runs well from offline sources.


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, that sounds like a plan, however i don't know when i will be able to do that. I have to go now, tomorrow ill be posting the results from the scan. I hope...

Maybe, ill also be able to do ir from the other computer like you said. If i get my hands on one.

Many thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try F8 on startup and Safe Mode With Networking to see if that will connect.


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

I ran spybot, it found some tracking cookies (should i post the log on the malware forum?) and it fixed those problems. However, im still not able to connect with the cable. Mind you, i still have to run it from the usb drive.

I also tried connecting from safe mode and it did not work.

I have not mentioned that when i am connected with the cable, it says:
" Connected to: unknown network; Access: Local Only." Sorry for not mentioning that yesterday.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

you really need to do the test where you try your ethernet cord with your roomates computer. Media disconnected just means the pc believes the cable is unplugged, this might be indicative of a bad cable. if your cable works in his pc, only then are we sure you have a computer problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Disco_Caine said:


> I ran spybot, it found some tracking cookies (should i post the log on the malware forum?) and it fixed those problems. However, im still not able to connect with the cable. Mind you, i still have to run it from the usb drive.
> 
> I also tried connecting from safe mode and it did not work.
> 
> ...


Just cookies? If that's all, your machine is amazingly clean.

Did you look at the settings of that connection in the Network Connections folder? I noticed you don't seem to have any IPv4 DNS servers. Are the settings for automatic DHCP and DNS set there?

And what about this roomate? How well do you know him? Does he have anything against you? Was he alone with the machine? Is he the geeky type that might blow snot all over his shirt while laughing about what he did with his misfit friends? (I'm getting tired and the paranoia is coming out ).


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

So im at the network connections folder, i see two things, local area connection (disabled at the moment) and wired network connection. I right clicked on LAC to check the properties (i suppose this is not it) because this is what i see:

(i hope i posted a picture)

And to not waste your time, where do i check the settings? Or if those are the ones, i dont see anything about the DHCP...

Oh this roommate knows less about computers than i do! But even if he was a superspy, i dont think he would sabotage me, we get along pretty well :up:.

As for the cable test, he is asleep right now as well, so ill be doing in a few hours.

Thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Highlight IPv4 (third from bottom) and then click Properties. It should have 2 check boxes, both set to automatic.

And what is the other? Do you know why there is another? Is it wireless? Is there any wireless? LAC and "wired network connection" both sound like wired ones to me. So where did the wireless go?

Check those same settings on the other connection.


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh i am sorry, it is LAC and wireLESS (not wired, my mistake) network connection. In LAC for IPv4, both ip and dns are set to automatic.

I have made a major breakthrough, the problem is not solved. Me and my roommate tried various combinations:

- we tested my cable, connected to my jack, on his computer and he could not connect on the internet.

- we tested his cable, connected to his jack, on my computer and i could connect.

- we tested his cable, connected to my jack, on his computer and it did not work.

I mean the jacks in the wall.

Conclusions: My jack is faulty, and perhaps, my cable is too. The jack should get fixed on monday (i am not allowed to do it myself). So maybe then we shall get some closure.

However, there was another problem because yesterday his cable (his jack) did not work on my computer and that got fixed, somehow. I assume that it was fixed by resetting the winsock, ipv4 and ipv6.

Thanks for your time, until monday.
GB


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like you're on the road to happiness.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I guess once you try everything....


----------



## Disco_Caine (Jan 22, 2010)

They still haven't fixed my jack in the wall, but i assume that with all the things i did before, the internet is fixed. I mean, i have been able to connect to the internet using a cable. So i will mark this as solved.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We probably can't do much for the wall connection.


----------

